# Poling Platform Material



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Hey Guys (and Ladies)

I recently had a poling platform put on my boat. I think they did a good job and I'm happy with it. The problem is I want to find a suitable covering for the platform itself. It's just plain metal (aluminum I guess...I'm not very technically minded).

I've looked at starboard but it would be pretty pricey. Anybody have any suggetions? It wouldn't have to support any weight, so to speak, it would just be for aesthetics.

TIA


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Starboard is expensive but you will never really need to do anything again. You can also go with a spray on bed liner type of thing. I know they make a roll on version for boats too.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Check with a Marine Supply store and see if you can pick an adhesive non-skid material that you like. Normal colors are Black and White. If you could find a piece that you liked that would cover the complete top it of the platform it would look very good but be funtional as well, being non-skid. I will be easy to find strip rolls that you could layer across the top or make a pattern across the top. 

good luck.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Check out a material called Sea-Dek. It comes in different colors thicknesses and is non-skid. I have it on my tower, poling platform, casting platform and am real happy with it. I don't know of a local retailer, I have always ordered from the company.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 on the SeaDek material

www.seadek.com

It's really cushy to stand on and it is not slippery when wet.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Starboard is expensive




It's slippery as Hell too.



+2 for Seadeck.



http://www.floridafishandhunt.com/articles/boating-articles/Sea Dek/Sea Dek.htm



























Colors available.


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

We have some good prices on starboard right now and we can cut it to size so you don't have to buy a full sheet. 



Creative Acrylics and Plastic Supply, Inc.

1803 W Nine Mile Rd



479-8889


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

you could even use cheap house entry way welcome mat. Or at Lowes you can buy anti-fatigue runner by the foot.

either are cheap enough to toss out and replace when they get nasty.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

is it just a frame and you need something to stand on?


----------

